# English speaking families in Rome: to meet with my 12 yr old son/tips on schools



## AlexinSicily (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello,
I had posted a similar request for Catania, where I still have the option of relocating. 
However, a new development has occurred since then. 

I have now the opportunity of working in Rome, and I have now secured a position there for the whole 2017 calendar year, putting Catania on hold until Jan. 2018. 

I have a son, 12 yr old -- will turn 13 when we are there. He will attend one of the American schools in Rome - haven't decided which one yet, it has to be affordable, which means, possibly, under 20K for the year. 

If you are a resident in Rome, and have tips in this regard, I will appreciate. 

Also, if you are a family, with children of approx. my son's age, I would like to have the opportunity for him to meet new friends, and thus ease his transition and culture shock. 

I should travel with him to Rome at the end of May or in July, for his preview of the city. One way to make this difficult step more appealing to him, would be to see with his own eyes the possibilities, and make a first acquaintance with local families. 

He's a good boy, loves sports (European football), dogs, and makes friends easily. 

Please let me know if there's a chance to meet while I'm there with him (again, either around May 25-28 or during the first half of July) for his "avan-scoperta" as they would say in Italy. We can exchange info and email contacts through personal msgs. 

P.S.: I'm a native of Italy, a full professor in the US, but now planning to return, through two possible venues: one in Rome, one in Catania.
P.S.2: I'm engaged to an Italian lady, now living in Catania, but seeking a job transfer to Rome. No other children.


----------

